# Spiel Delphi



## Packard85 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Tutorialaner,
ich würd gern ein Spiel mit Delphi programmieren....
Hätt es gern wie hier => http://armorgames.com/play/2675/phage-wars 
Würde sich das Spiel mit Delphi überhaupt programmieren lassen?
Es muss jetzt nicht so komplex mit Physik sein, kleine Teilchen könnten auch eine
lineare Geschwindigkeit haben....also alles relativ abgespeckt ^^

Wär das zu kompliziert?
Welches Spiel würdet ihr empfehlen, um es mit Delphi zu programmieren?

Danke im Voraus,
Packard 85


----------

